# KA24 help needed



## austrx (Feb 6, 2005)

I own a Pintara TRX 1990 model with a KA24E. Recently the gearbox has come under serious stress( impact from accidents do that). I have been trying for some time too see about a conversion to a KA24DE, more valves and another cam, spells more power. Problems I have faced so far include:

Pintara TRX 1990 is FF!
KA24DE's are very rare especially when your in Australia
Stick an FJ or SR in it.
The gearbox won't handle the torque.

So far i would like to know the technical sanity and possibility of a KA24DE gearbox for the FWD, engine with a later or at the same time mating it to the said bigger engine. What i have gathered so far is the U13 bluebird uses the KA24DE in a FF layout. I want to know is the bolt patter used for it's engine mounts shared or similar and can the mounts be altered to fit? 

More to come of development at later date. Plans so far are a sleeper package that is very rare and will beat kids with mummy's commodore. Oh wait it already does... Well embarace the unexpecting should i say. Vortech V-1 S Trim, V-2SQ or V-5 D/G proposed stealth options. Any help to anypart of this thread would be much appreciated.


----------

